# Favorite Movie Soundtrack/Songs Used in Films



## Chee (Oct 6, 2008)

Kay, what's your favorite movie soundtrack? 

Did a search for this thread and nothing came up so...


----------



## Republican (Oct 6, 2008)

Tarzan or The Big Lebowski probably.


----------



## Koi (Oct 6, 2008)

_Mononoke Hime_ is tied very closely with _The Fountain._  Clint Mansell's pieces have literally made me _weep._  Hisaishi's are just totally epic and beautiful, though.

As far as TV goes, I also am in love with _Carnivàle's_ OST.


----------



## Chee (Oct 6, 2008)

The Fountain's OST is absolutely beautiful. I don't really remember Princess Mononoke's OST but I'll check it out.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Oct 6, 2008)

hard to choose

This year The dark knight had the best one

and i always loved Schindler's list and Akira


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 6, 2008)

Good Bad and the Ugly, Fistfull of Dollars, Kill Bill, Bay of Blood, Halloween, Lisa and the Devil, Once Upon a Time in the West, Orca, Jaws, Jurassic Park, Pirates of the Carribean and Pink Panther to name a few.

I must like Morricone and Williams.........


----------



## Chee (Oct 6, 2008)

^^ Hans Zimmer is also great.


----------



## KiKeV (Oct 6, 2008)

Fight Club or Across the Universe


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 6, 2008)

Forgot Rocky as well........silly me.


----------



## Zeroo (Oct 7, 2008)

Terminator 2

EDIT: oh and LOTR of course...


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 7, 2008)

Space jams soundtrack was better then the actual movie


----------



## KamiKazi (Oct 7, 2008)

space jam

only soundtrack i've ever listened to and i was very young at the time


----------



## Mia (Oct 7, 2008)

Requiem For A Dream OST probably


----------



## Twizted (Oct 7, 2008)

Star Wars hands down. Distant second would probably be Finding Neverland.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Oct 11, 2008)

We talking the ENTIRE soundtrack or just perticlar songs on them, Chee?


----------



## Bear Walken (Oct 11, 2008)

The Crow OST (both score & various artist ost)


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Oct 11, 2008)

Hero and Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon. Both from the genius of Tan Dun.
The Lord of the Rings and Requiem for a Dream are close seconds.


----------



## Vangelis (Oct 11, 2008)

Space Jam, Batman & Robin, Titanic and 8 mile (I dont listen to alot of soundtracks).


----------



## Ema Skye (Oct 11, 2008)

The Nightmare Before Christmas (and the Revisited version)


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 11, 2008)

*Edward Scissorhands* by Danny Elfman.


----------



## Talone (Oct 11, 2008)

The soundtrack to Amelie, Lord of the Rings, and Ocean's Eleven (the new one).


----------



## Vonocourt (Oct 12, 2008)

mia said:


> Requiem For A Dream OST probably


The only good thing about that movie.


----------



## Seany (Oct 12, 2008)

Pan's Labyrinth.


----------



## Ryuk (Oct 12, 2008)

Grind                       .


----------



## Ashiya (Oct 12, 2008)

Cinema Paradiso and The Talented Mr Ripley


----------



## Mia (Oct 13, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> The only good thing about that movie.



excuse me?  that movie is awesome. one of my favourites


----------



## Major (Oct 13, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> The only good thing about that movie.





mia said:


> excuse me?  that movie is awesome. one of my favourites


I concur - movie is a classic 

It's also my favorite movie soundtrack.


----------



## Mia (Oct 13, 2008)

thanks Mel ^^

also me likes The Virgin Suicides OST


----------



## Alice (Oct 13, 2008)

James Bond series 
Kill Bill series


----------



## Chee (Oct 13, 2008)

Mel, is that a Kung Fu Hustle set!? pek

Kill Bill soundtrack is awesome. <3


----------



## DELAHK (Oct 13, 2008)

Matrix.
Last Samurai.
Resident Evil: Apocalypse.
Blade I and II.


----------



## Jayka (Oct 13, 2008)

Vangelis - 1492: Conquest of Paradise

I also love the music made by Hans Zimmer (like Gladiator).


----------



## forumer147 (Oct 21, 2008)

I like the them song of this movie or the soundtrack of this movie. I really like anime songs and also Japanese songs even though I can't understand theme.

 Monogatari


----------



## Sen (Oct 21, 2008)

The Chronicles of Narnia: The Lion, the Witch, and the Wadrobe. 

I love so many though, esp. by Hans Zimmer.


----------



## Itachі (Oct 11, 2015)

*Favourite soundtracks or songs featured in movies?*

Spoiler tag youtube videos so the page doesn't lag.


*Spoiler*: _ Time - Inception_ 


















*Spoiler*: _ The Lonely Shepherd - Kill Bill_ 


















*Spoiler*: _ Roses for Nika - Hitman_ 


















*Spoiler*: _ Dark Knight Theme_ 


















*Spoiler*: _ Love Theme - The Godfather_ 


















*Spoiler*: _ Uruk Hai Theme - LoTR_ 


















*Spoiler*: _ Layla - Goodfellas_ 


















*Spoiler*: _ Terminator 2 Theme_ 


















*Spoiler*: _ Shipping Up To Boston - The Departed_ 


















*Spoiler*: _ Little Green Bag - Reservoir Dogs_ 




*Spoiler*: __ 



Y8yQuivSEio


----------

